# Offshore Fishing Venice, LA



## Jodyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Went fishing out of Venice yesterday. Yellowfin jumping out of water everywhere. My 14 year old son’s first offshore trip. Capt. Beach with Mexican Gulf Coast Fishing Co. is one of the best.


----------



## Beretta (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------

